# So what do you guys think about PLG's



## moraima_jay (Mar 30, 2011)

wonder if they make tiny lil saddles to put a turt on so it can go for a ride with the PLG (petite lap giraffe)...LOL


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 30, 2011)

I saw the one on the commercial and thought it was just adorable!


----------



## moraima_jay (Mar 30, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I saw the one on the commercial and thought it was just adorable!



yeah...i think its really cute......now my boss here is saying that we will be seeing them if they come in..i work in a small animal emergency hospital....lol...


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 30, 2011)

What is it??? I saw that commercial too.


----------



## moraima_jay (Mar 30, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> What is it??? I saw that commercial too.



there is a direct tv commercial that has some rich russian guy...and a tiny giraffe...he gives it a kiss...now they have their own website...lol
look at the pictures i posted on my inital thread......


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 30, 2011)

I think they are neat.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 30, 2011)

PLEASE don't laugh at me, is it real? I am so confused.....is it possible, is it a toy.....


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 30, 2011)

Not laughing because I am wondering the same thing too


----------



## moraima_jay (Mar 30, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Not laughing because I am wondering the same thing too



well.....they are as REAL as You want them to be...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 30, 2011)

Ever seen a pygmy pony?







Same deal... 

Actually, we need one on my property...we have a mini-hog (Hamlet), and several Dwarf Nigerian goats, so a petite lap giraffe would fit right in!


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 30, 2011)

Years ago my roommate and I used to say we wanted a miniature giraffe  If only...


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 30, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> PLEASE don't laugh at me, is it real? I am so confused.....is it possible, is it a toy.....



v^v^v^HEAD TILTv^v^v^


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 30, 2011)

Whhaaaaa you laughed!! So not fair, I'm telling Sally to get you!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 30, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> Years ago my roommate and I used to say we wanted a miniature giraffe  If only...



Golden opportunity, ma'am...


----------



## Angi (Mar 30, 2011)

It looks too small to be real. Mini horses are not that small.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 30, 2011)

Angi said:


> It looks too small to be real. Mini horses are not that small.



Some really are that small...tinier they are, the higher the price. 

Saw a stallion at an auction some years back that was about 12" tall, went for $45K!

Most are taller, of course, and have much lower price tags.

Keep in mind, also, that the other horse in that pic is a draft horse, which are larger than riding horses...thus, greater size contrast...


----------



## moraima_jay (Mar 30, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> > It looks too small to be real. Mini horses are not that small.
> ...



wonder what the price for a lap giraffe would be??
the waiting list is sooooooooooooooo long... i wonder if they produce tears if their gestation period is affected..and if they only eat bonsai leaves would feeding them hay be trouble???

and what happens if their bubble bath does not have the right amount of bubbles??? 
would that be considered an emergency....cuz they should not produce tears...


----------



## zoogrl (Mar 30, 2011)

Um, is this for real? Are there really mini giraffes that people are keeping as pets? Why aren't we spending our money, time, resources doing something MUCH more productive?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cure for cancer maybe? Or homeless shelters, wildlife conservation, alternative energy resources, etc you get my point. Sigh, I can't believe people. . . k, i'm off the box now.


----------



## moraima_jay (Mar 30, 2011)

zoogrl said:


> Um, is this for real? Are there really mini giraffes that people are keeping as pets? Why aren't we spending our money, time, resources doing something MUCH more productive?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cure for cancer maybe? Or homeless shelters, wildlife conservation, alternative energy resources, etc you get my point. Sigh, I can't believe people. . . k, i'm off the box now.



i am guessing you have no sense of humor..???

why dont you look them up??

and if it were true wouldnt it be also be hypocritical for us since we buy turts...that are being bred in captivity?? or what about all the breeders out there??

the topic of that would just be a big can of worms..

we are just giving some time to an idea....

so lighten up...be happy)

why not entertain the idea of having such a cute animal as a petite lap giraffe as a pet....they do look sooooooo cute...would love to have one....

wonder if they would make a clothes line for it like we have for our cats and dogs....lol...what would they look like...

and i wonder what toys they would make for them

what colors go good with giraffe print???


----------



## DocNezzy (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL. This is too funny!


----------



## moraima_jay (Mar 30, 2011)

moraima_jay said:


> zoogrl said:
> 
> 
> > Um, is this for real? Are there really mini giraffes that people are keeping as pets? Why aren't we spending our money, time, resources doing something MUCH more productive?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cure for cancer maybe? Or homeless shelters, wildlife conservation, alternative energy resources, etc you get my point. Sigh, I can't believe people. . . k, i'm off the box now.
> ...



but i am sure that our time and money would be better spend on other things....of course i believe that this would be a matter of persnoal opinion...of the person with the money..on how they want to spend it...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 31, 2011)

moraima_jay said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Angi said:
> ...



*This is a subject that needs, no DEMANDS, further research!*


----------



## Robert (Mar 31, 2011)

The real question is: how many people on here would be interested in cloned, genetically altered, miniature dinosaurs? (As described in one of the Jurassic Park novels). Who wouldnt want a mini triceratops in their home? Just imagine how quickly we would be arguing over humidity!


----------



## B K (Mar 31, 2011)

moraima_jay said:


> zoogrl said:
> 
> 
> > Um, is this for real? Are there really mini giraffes that people are keeping as pets? Why aren't we spending our money, time, resources doing something MUCH more productive?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cure for cancer maybe? Or homeless shelters, wildlife conservation, alternative energy resources, etc you get my point. Sigh, I can't believe people. . . k, i'm off the box now.
> ...



I will Take 2



CtTortoise said:


> The real question is: how many people on here would be interested in cloned, genetically altered, miniature dinosaurs? (As described in one of the Jurassic Park novels). Who wouldnt want a mini triceratops in their home? Just imagine how quickly we would be arguing over humidity!



ME ME ME ME


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 31, 2011)

CtTortoise said:


> The real question is: how many people on here would be interested in cloned, genetically altered, miniature dinosaurs? (As described in one of the Jurassic Park novels). Who wouldnt want a mini triceratops in their home? Just imagine how quickly we would be arguing over humidity!



Oh, hell yeah! I've wanted my own dinosaur since I was about 3 or 4! 

In fact, my dream home would be in Bedrock, with all those cool labor-saving dino-devices!


----------



## DocNezzy (Mar 31, 2011)

CtTortoise said:


> The real question is: how many people on here would be interested in cloned, genetically altered, miniature dinosaurs? (As described in one of the Jurassic Park novels). Who wouldnt want a mini triceratops in their home? Just imagine how quickly we would be arguing over humidity!



Humidity squabble! LOL. Bet it wouldn't take long.


----------



## harris (Mar 31, 2011)

Yep...Just pee'd my pants after reading this one.

My Uncle got rid of his Bettas and switched his 50 gallon over to salt water. He's got an inside scoop on a mini Humpback whale.

Terry, LOVE the Godzilla sig!!


----------



## jeffbens0n (Mar 31, 2011)

I think it is reasonable to believe that something like this could be produced within my lifetime.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 31, 2011)

Those little guys are sooooo cute! Just imagine the fortune you would make, if you could really produce them.  Now you have my imagination running wild trying to decide what one animal I would most like to keep, if they could be made so small.....


----------



## jeffbens0n (Mar 31, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Those little guys are sooooo cute! Just imagine the fortune you would make, if you could really produce them.  Now you have my imagination running wild trying to decide what one animal I would most like to keep, if they could be made so small.....



I would want an elephant! OR a great white for my fish tank!


----------



## Kristina (Mar 31, 2011)

If I could choose one animal and have it stay tiny, it would for sure be a cat. Let me explain - I would want a cat that stayed the size of a six week old kitten and retained the looks and mannerisms of a six week old kitten  Can you just imagine?

Oh, and Mini horses can be pretty tiny. Here is a picture of my Belgian with my Haflinger and two Minis. (I have a thing for Chestnuts, lol.) I miss having horses.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 31, 2011)

I want an Egyptian tortoise  Already a mini tort 
A mini elephant would be adorable.


----------



## Angi (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh I would love to see it if it is real. If not the pic is sure cute. At the Ramona Fair a few years ago ( i was a jewelry vendor) a lady was telling my sister and I about her mini horses and zebras. I knew there was a zebra ranch near by, because they did a story in the news paper about 6 years ago on it. I drive by their mail box all the time, but the ranch is way off the road and up a hill. I would love to see it but it is not open to the public. They just show to prospective buyers. I am an awful liar so I could never pretend to be a buyer


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't wanna burst any bubbles, but if we COULD make a mini-giraffe that big, it probably would not look that much like a giraffe anymore... probably more like a small dog body with a somewhat elongated neck. The head would probably be pretty giraffy, though. 

When you shrink things THAT much, the proportions start to get messed up. Look at the proportions of tiny deer or horses compared to the standard size as examples. The rule seems to be the smaller it gets, the more it starts to look like a rat!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 31, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> I don't wanna burst any bubbles, but if we COULD make a mini-giraffe that big, it probably would not look that much like a giraffe anymore... probably more like a small dog body with a somewhat elongated neck. The head would probably be pretty giraffy, though.
> 
> When you shrink things THAT much, the proportions start to get messed up. Look at the proportions of tiny deer or horses compared to the standard size as examples. *The rule seems to be the smaller it gets, the more it starts to look like a rat!*



Ah. yes...the Chihuahua Theory!


----------



## Kristina (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh, pooh, neither of you are any fun...


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, but guys, this is the world of "what ifs", so our animals would be perfect little miniatures, not oddly shaped ones.


----------



## terryo (Mar 31, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Madkins007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't wanna burst any bubbles, but if we COULD make a mini-giraffe that big, it probably would not look that much like a giraffe anymore... probably more like a small dog body with a somewhat elongated neck. The head would probably be pretty giraffy, though.
> ...



I would want a little tiny APE.
Oh Mark you ruin everything.


----------



## zoogrl (Apr 1, 2011)

moraima_jay said:


> zoogrl said:
> 
> 
> > Um, is this for real? Are there really mini giraffes that people are keeping as pets? Why aren't we spending our money, time, resources doing something MUCH more productive?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cure for cancer maybe? Or homeless shelters, wildlife conservation, alternative energy resources, etc you get my point. Sigh, I can't believe people. . . k, i'm off the box now.
> ...



I actually have a great sense of humor, I joke around all the time. But when a good friend of mine gets diagnosed with breast cancer and not even 12 months to live at age 27 with 2 young kids, I think it better for our resources to be used for something more productive. I just read this article after a rough day with her so not much humor flowing that day. I'm sorry to have vented my frustration here on the forum, I'll save it for my blog next time.

I have to say, if I saw one come in to the vet clinic I would be VERY excited to check it out. Do giraffes play with toys? OMG tiny giraffe clothes, that would be funny!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 1, 2011)

YES! Pygmy Marmosets are the CUTEST thing ever!!!

So are Silky anteaters and Long Tailed possums.


----------



## Robert (Apr 1, 2011)

If someone created mini orcas, would someone then create a mini Sea World?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.dwarforca.com/faq.php


----------



## Edna (Apr 1, 2011)

kyryah said:


> If I could choose one animal and have it stay tiny, it would for sure be a cat. Let me explain - I would want a cat that stayed the size of a six week old kitten and retained the looks and mannerisms of a six week old kitten  Can you just imagine?
> 
> Oh, and Mini horses can be pretty tiny. Here is a picture of my Belgian with my Haflinger and two Minis. (I have a thing for Chestnuts, lol.) I miss having horses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 1, 2011)

I've had 4 Haflingers and a Quarterlinger (lol.) Jim was my first horse, he was 37 when he passed away, he was my best friend in the whole world. I had a working team, mother and daughter too. They plowed, snaked logs, pulled sledge and buggy, rode English and Western, just amazing. I bought my 4th, Blaze, pregnant to a Quarter horse stallion, and she gifted me with Brego. Pumpkin and Mini Me were the Minis. I had to sell all of them when we lost our house (long story, short of it is the landlord was taking our money and not paying the mortgage.) I held on to Pumpkin and Brego as long as I could, but I just couldn't afford board anymore and had to let them go. Sad, sad happenings 

I also had a chestnut mini mule, a 17HH silver bay Appy (six figure barrel racing winner,) a little grey Arab mare, a paint mare a chessie Quarter/Morgan mare, a black Mini and a black Hackney pony. 

My Paint mare was blind. That is why I get a chuckle when people ask if I can handle a 150lb Sulcata. Can YOU handle a 1500lb blind bombshell?


----------



## moraima_jay (Apr 3, 2011)

well you guys have been alot of fun..LOL thank you for all your posts...my boss and co-workers really enjoyed hearing them...


----------

